# Noble Goat??



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 10, 2011)

Is Noble Goat good grain? I feed this plus fresh hay( T/A, Peanut, or O/A depending on whats good at the time) minerals and baking soda. Am I missing anything!!


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

It's a good feed.  Depending on where you are it may or may not have ammonium chloride (AC) in it which is a great additive for bucks and wethers to help prevent UC.

I only give baking soda as needed and don't leave it free choice.

Be sure to check out the Goats Feeding Thread (link is in my signature) where a lot of members have shared their feeding methods and answered questions.  Feel free to post any specific feeding questions there (and don't forget to list your practices too).


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 10, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> It's a good feed.  Depending on where you are it may or may not have ammonium chloride (AC) in it which is a great additive for bucks and wethers to help prevent UC.
> 
> I only give baking soda as needed and don't leave it free choice.
> 
> Be sure to check out the Goats Feeding Thread (link is in my signature) where a lot of members have shared their feeding methods and answered questions.  Feel free to post any specific feeding questions there (and don't forget to list your practices too).


X2

  And keep an eye on the coccistat as Noble goat tends to change from deccox to rumesin without warning and that is not good.


----------



## M.R. Lops (Jul 11, 2011)

Noble Goat is suppose to be a really good grain.  We use it for our goats.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 11, 2011)

Well i was worried because it is medicated and we will be drinking the milk but I guess we can get a dairy noble goat that is not medicated, so Im thinking that is the way we will go.  Thanks guys!


----------



## TOPalmer3rd (Jul 17, 2011)

I have used noble goat since I started in the goat buisness.   This is my noble goat mix

50#     Noble Goat
50#     TSC Sweet feed
50#     TSC all stock
12 #    BOSS
12#     whole corn
1 cup of salt
1 cup of sweetlix meatmaker mineral

I pour it all in a large trough and mix thouroughly.  The minearl and salt seem to stick to feed mix.  All of my goats seem to be very healthy.


GL

Tom


----------

